# Avoid the Supercar Rooms Hartlebury



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

:sadwavey: Website: The Supercar Rooms | Supercar Sales & Servicing | Birmingham

So, I've been holding back putting this up for a while on the off chance that they would step up to the problem and offer to make it right. Unfortunately the belligerent attitude they have shown seems to mean this will never happen. 

I likewise hoped, that despite them going into liquidation and re-opening under a new ltd company they would try to make things right out of principal despite all legal requirement being dropped with the old company.

Last Feb (2016) I brought my GTR from The Supercar Rooms, prior to buying the car there was a scratch at the back bumper on the side, looked like someone had walked past with something and caught it, nothing major but they knew it was going to need sorting before I would accept the car and it was, the repair _appeared_ great quality at the time, however a year down the line the panel is now a distinctly different color where it was blended.

4 Independent body shops have all said the same thing, low quality repair using crap paint. And that it was going to get worse and eventually would start turning white.

I contacted them, and basically got fobbed off, even insulted by Roger that he would rather put that money in a charity collection box than fix the paintwork and I was just being anal!!!! He explained to me his "vast" experience in the industry and that a color match was going to never happen. Which I know is BS as in the right hands a repair can be indistinguishable from stock.

Don't get me wrong, I know mixing aged and new paint, and crossing from a metal panel to a plastic one will always have *some* difference, but let me ask any of you, would you accept this if it was on your car?










And if you think that picture looks bad, you should see it in person. When I took the car up to Shorade to have it looked at, the guy didn't even need me to point out the problem, he could just see how wrong it was. Shorade will be correcting the paint properly soon thankfully. 

After digging through the entire purchase I found a whole other bunch of "problems" (things that said would be done but haven't been, things that were supposed to be included but were not, things that were guaranteed but turned out to be wrong) and issued legal paperwork of my own last week, to find they have liquidated, fortunately as I purchased partly on car specific credit I can claim it back via Section 75A of the consumer credit act. A cash buyer wouldn't of been so lucky. Granted the cost to have the paintwork done correctly is hardly earth shattering sums of money (just over £1000), but its the principal, why should I have to fork out for something that _should_ have been done correctly the first time?

To me its simple, in my line of work if I sub-contract any work out, if I am not happy with the result or quality of work I wont present it to my customers. If a customer has a problem with anything I do present to them, it comes back to me and I fix it. To put it bluntly, the buck stops with me.

Anyway enough time has passed and its obvious they aren't going to sort it, so I thought its about time to spread the word about my experience so that others don't get stung.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I can't see your picture chap?


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

tonigmr2 said:


> I can't see your picture chap?


Hows this?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmm that does look a few shades out. Having said that, most R35's have different colour rear bumpers, would actually seem strange seeing one with the same colour as the wing


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Trevgtr said:


> Hmm that does look a few shades out. Having said that, most R35's have different colour rear bumpers, would actually seem strange seeing one with the same colour as the wing


Of course, the problem is this isn't due to it being different panels, its due to sub-standard paint which is breaking down.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Paint I've noticed is really poor on the 35., (in general) the ones i viewed.

Saying that, id never buy a car from Birmingham anyway or Manchester


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

That's completely the wrong shade, take it to reputable bodyshop and get a report done that clearly states that the shade is incorrect and advise the seller of this if he still doesn't comply then small claims court it is


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I was wanting to view the Titanium R35 they had last year in January but felt like I got fobbed off when I asked to see history of the car. Shame. Also sad to see the issue your having with your car.


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Takamo said:


> That's completely the wrong shade, take it to reputable bodyshop and get a report done that clearly states that the shade is incorrect and advise the seller of this if he still doesn't comply then small claims court it is


No point bud, they went into liquidation then re-opened as a new Ltd company t/a The Supercar Rooms.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

matty32 said:


> Paint I've noticed is really poor on the 35., (in general) the ones i viewed.
> 
> Saying that, id never buy a car from Birmingham anyway or Manchester


I take it you've had a bad experience buying from Birmingham then.... Not everyone is the same my friend, I'm in Birmingham and I guarantee you that you ain't never met anyone as maticulouse about keeping thier cars as mint as me.. I've been told I have ocd when it comes to my cars.. So please don't paint us all with the same brush... Lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Takamo said:


> So please don't paint us all with the same brush... Lol


And if you do, please be sure to prep properly and only use the best quality materials :chuckle:


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

matty32 said:


> Paint I've noticed is really poor on the 35., (in general) the ones i viewed.
> 
> Saying that, id never buy a car from Birmingham anyway or Manchester


Funny you say this - was looking at R35s for sale the other day - most ( all ) of the cat D/Cs are in Birmingham lol - just saying


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

terry lloyd said:


> Funny you say this - was looking at R35s for sale the other day - most ( all ) of the cat D/Cs are in Birmingham lol - just saying


You'll find that most of the GTR's full stop are from Birmingham.... Lol I agree there are a few cat D's here but there are also plenty of straight good cars here to


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That's what happens if you bring a car from somewhere.

If you buy it, you stand a better chance of owning it, and thus having comeback when the bumper is poorly painted. Maybe the issue was that they didn't recognise your purchase?


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Adamantium said:


> That's what happens if you bring a car from somewhere.
> 
> If you buy it, you stand a better chance of owning it, and thus having comeback when the bumper is poorly painted. Maybe the issue was that they didn't recognise your purchase?



I have a feeling autocorrect has made this incomprehensible


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No, it is exactly as I intended to write it. Perhaps you have missed the salient point!


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Adamantium said:


> No, it is exactly as I intended to write it. Perhaps you have missed the salient point!


In which case im still just as confused


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Takamo said:


> I guarantee you that you ain't never met anyone as maticulouse about keeping thier cars as mint as me..


until you have met me :middlefinger-smiley


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

kindai said:


> In which case im still just as confused


Brought
Bought

The "r" makes quite a difference.
One of Adam's pet peeves. 


Oddly 90% of my bad car buying experiences have been from the Birmingham area too.
I thought it was just me!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Everyone attacking the Brummies! One of you should buy my car and I'll bring Birmingham into the shining light it should be haha


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

CT17 said:


> Brought
> Bought
> 
> The "r" makes quite a difference.
> One of Adam's pet peeves.



Ah! Well I just brought Adam some cookies to make up for it.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That's fine.

Just tell me where you took them to, and I'll meet you there.


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Adamantium said:


> That's fine.
> 
> Just tell me where you took them to, and I'll meet you there.


 My house  Currently diminishing in quantity in a cup of tea rather quickly.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Hang on, if you are Birmingham way, I'll pass anyway. Thanks for the offer!

Just remember, wherever you are in the world, you can only go up to London.


----------



## Beillynoy (Aug 25, 2014)

CT17 said:


> Brought
> Bought
> 
> The "r" makes quite a difference.
> ...


I'm with Kindai on this. No idea what the comment in question intended to say: 
"That's what happens if you bring a car from somewhere.
If you buy it, you stand a better chance of owning it, and thus having comeback when the bumper is poorly painted. Maybe the issue was that they didn't recognise your purchase?"

Bring / Buy / Own / Comeback??? Consumer protection applies irrespective of how a car is financed.

N.



#### Edited to add apologies for mentally autocorrecting the original post and missing the typo. Apologies to CT17 & Adamantium for questioning their perfectly valid pedantry! ####


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I think more people actually say brought when meaning bought, than don't, nowadays.

My personal hate is somethink and nothink, haha


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

You should take this to Judge Rinder.....


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Trevgtr said:


> I think more people actually say brought when meaning bought, than don't, nowadays.
> 
> My personal hate is somethink and nothink, haha


Unfortunately this is becoming an increasing phenomena in the general population. Reflects how society is becoming increasingly illiterate and will outnumber the literate and employed in the near future.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

It's the evolution of the spoken and following behind, the written language.

It's the reason why we don't talk like Shakespeare anymore.

Sociologists remark that older generations hate the changes as it is a reminder that they are getting old.

The generations before us felt exactly the same about our generations.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes, but we're not really talking about the evolutiuon of slang language here, but rather the dumb mispronunciation of certain similar sounding words.

Don't get me wrong, I really don't give a flying ****, life's far too short to be a grammar nazi, I was simply passing on an observation


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

I think you're just all old gits


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

kindai said:


> I think you're just all old gits


Na just educated man!!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

kindai said:


> I think you're just all old gits


Don't upset them on here as well as Ferrarichat :double-finger:


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

barry P. said:


> Don't upset them on here as well as Ferrarichat :double-finger:



Standard Ferrari chat isnt it?


I don't own a Ferrari therefore I'm scum not worth acknowledging :chuckle:


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Trevgtr said:


> I think more people actually say brought when meaning bought, than don't, nowadays.
> 
> My personal hate is somethink and nothink, haha


I see the word brought being used more frequently these days, the question is, is it just a genuine spelling mistake or are people actually pronouncing the "r" when they talk?

On forums and on social media, whenever I see it, I check the location of the poster and it always appears to be coming from the Midlands to the South of England. I never see the word brought being used incorrectly in Scotland for example.

Is it an education thing where pupils are actually taught the word brought when meaning bought?

Must say, it drives me up the wall too as bought and brought are 2 completely different words with 2 completely different meanings.

"I brought my wife along with me when I bought my GTR just to make sure she approved" 

How would someone that suffers from this illness :chuckle: say that particular sentence? How can brought = bought? Did they buy their wife too? 
Yes, I realise that you can be more grammatically correct with the sentence but nevertheless, confused how the 2 words can be mixed up :chuckle:

Back to the original post, yep, that's a shocking job


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

LEO-RS said:


> I see the word brought being used more frequently these days, the question is, is it just a genuine spelling mistake or are people actually pronouncing the "r" when they talk?


Yes, they pronounce bought as brought, it's not just a spelling thing.

More people pronounce nothing as nothink though.


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

To be honest you are expecting a lot

3rd party Warranty doesn't usually cover paintwork. As you said at the time of repair it was fine and it's now a fair while afterwards


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

A12DY B said:


> To be honest you are expecting a lot
> 
> 3rd party Warranty doesn't usually cover paintwork. As you said at the time of repair it was fine and it's now a fair while afterwards



I'm expecting a lot that a repair is done to a high quality standard using the correct methods and materials?

Had I known they were going to cut corners I would of insisted to have it done at the body shop of my choosing, then if the problem occurred that would of been on me, instead I trusted that a highly reputable dealer wouldn't need that level of hand-holding and it would of been done properly simply out of professionalism.

Simply put, they made the choice to cheap out, and now its coming back to bite them. If you do it right, you can stand by your work. They have admitted it was done on the cheapest option possible. That *ISNT *doing it right.


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Unfortunately in my opinion you are expecting too much but good luck 

It's over 12 months ago as you have stated, the repair was done to your satisfaction at the time and you took the car 

Warranties do not cover paintwork unless stated in any paperwork you have, like when a body shop does an insurance repair it will state how long it's warranted for 

Can't see it holding up in court as the car has to be not fit for purpose


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

A12DY B said:


> Unfortunately in my opinion you are expecting too much but good luck
> 
> It's over 12 months ago as you have stated, the repair was done to your satisfaction at the time and you took the car
> 
> ...



I don't want to sound condescending but you sound exactly like Roger from the supercar rooms. And that is your knowledge is based on hearsay and not the actual interpretations of the law.

The repair is not fit for purpose. 

I'm going to paraphrase, if you want to go reading its Sales of goods Act section 14 off the top of my head.

But the goods must be of satisfactory quality, which alongside other things includes the durability. The cost of the item is also a contributing factor. 

A repair which should of be considered permanent should not be failing after 12 months.


----------



## Killerscum01 (Mar 18, 2017)

But what about the guy who has "a chester draws for sell":rotz:


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

i have to be brutal here your wasting your( time energy and emotional content on this)move on get it repaired and be happy.sorry to be brutal but its been over a year, the company has liquidated thats it end of.


simon


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Except, it isn't. 

As explained why in the first post.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

kindai said:


> Except, it isn't.
> 
> As explained why in the first post.


Technically you've never bought anything from the company you are telling people to avoid. Need to be a bit careful there.


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Mookistar said:


> Technically you've never bought anything from the company you are telling people to avoid. Need to be a bit careful there.



My sales contract is with the company, my name and theirs, funds were transferred from my bank to theirs also with the remainder coming via the finance company 

I have always wondered if going out my way to ensure that I buy parts of expensive things on credit for the protection it offers was worth the time, turns out the first time I need to use it has most definitely answered that question


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Not sure you'll get much joy after a year though. Have you got evidence they have the same bank account etc?


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

tonigmr2 said:


> Not sure you'll get much joy after a year though. Have you got evidence they have the same bank account etc?



Im not going after them anymore, I've put it in via the finance company who are jointly liable under the consumer credit act.

Ive only made this thread as they reopened trading as the same name, so people can know whats gone down.


----------



## Trainer (Nov 3, 2015)

Pretty sure I road tested your car I went to Supercar rooms, the one I looked at had a white interior was well priced at the time if I remember right Was just under 40k The one I road tested was also completely standard


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

kindai said:


> I don't want to sound condescending but you sound exactly like Roger from the supercar rooms. And that is your knowledge is based on hearsay and not the actual interpretations of the law.
> 
> The repair is not fit for purpose.
> 
> ...


Trust me my name isnt Roger, 

However I have have basic knowledge of the trade, I can understand you not being happy however unless you have the repair paperwork stating a warranty, the car was sold fit for purpose. You will of had a warranty period for buying a used car and as far as im aware most bodyshops only offer a 12 month warranty on even insurance repairs.

I wouldnt be happy either but I personally think your being an awkward customer and MOST people would take it for what it is and get it repaired :thumbsup:


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

A12DY B said:


> Trust me my name isnt Roger,
> 
> However I have have basic knowledge of the trade, I can understand you not being happy however unless you have the repair paperwork stating a warranty, the car was sold fit for purpose. You will of had a warranty period for buying a used car and as far as im aware most bodyshops only offer a 12 month warranty on even insurance repairs.
> 
> I wouldnt be happy either but I personally think your being an awkward customer and MOST people would take it for what it is and get it repaired :thumbsup:



A bit of paper and the law are, fortunately, disconnected when it comes to protecting the consumer. 

Fit for purpose isn't a statutory time limit or acceptance on inspection, its based on reasonable interpretations and expectations. That is why you have upto 6 years to stick a claim in.

If this was a 500 quid, 15 year old 300k miles van then a cheap repair to "hide the worst of it" would be considered a reasonable and proportional repair. In the case of buying a prestige car from a prestige car dealer, it is not unreasonable to expect that a repair would be carried out to a considerably higher standard.

Honestly, I don't care if it's perceived that I'm just being awkward, I hold myself to the highest standards when I deliver work to my customers, and expect the same if I'm acquiring professional services from others.

If I had sold my car to someone knowing the quality of repair had gone out like it did, I would have been embarrassed to of put my name to it.

Don't get me wrong, companies and people who do right by me will have my fierce loyalty, I've been using one company for parts of my work for 15 or so years now, they are considerably more expensive than almost anywhere else, but they have always gone above and beyond, have never slighted me, and are always honest, so I'm happy to pay for it. I had another company who I spent tens of thousands with over 10+ years, and they reneged on a deal worth a few hundred at most, and that was it, never used them since and its cost them into 5 figures worth of business since that I've given to their direct competitor.


----------

